# CharBroil Silver Smoker MODS



## heliboydoesbbq (Jun 6, 2009)

You might remember that I was in the market ( the right place at the right time ) for a 50$  CL special  It looked like this








                                                                                                                                             __________________

Last weekend I made it to Laurel MT and picked up the Silver smoker. It had some surface rust , which was in the original Photos no surprise. I brought it home after a relaxing drive in the rare green montana. Yesterday I worked on it and made two of a few mods that I'll undertake .

Looks better after I got rid of the rust and gave it a new coat of heat resistant black



Fabricated a charcoal basket with a  divider so that I can burn following the minion method...


And Fabricated a Baffle out of Chicago steel baking tray (steel) with added little flanges out of Stainless to fit the shape of the Silver Smoker. also included a longer baffle (tuning plate) that will get some kind of mod in the future. 

 

Costs:

Char grill Silver Smoker = 50.00
High Heat Paint (2 Cans)= 15.99
Grinder Rental 24hrs      = 12.00
Sheet of expanded steel  = 24.00
Sheet of Stainless steel  = FREE!
Stainless hardwear               =  20.00? I lost count but it was all SS. and $$
2 Steel Baking Trays           = 12.00 (org.$ 15.99 ea.) Cost plus sale
Charcoal Tower starter = 13.00


SO that was all done in one day ! Grinded all the rust off and painted and built today after I get the grinder back to the rental place I'm going to Test fire the thing and see what else I need to do .. It came with a new brunfels therm in the door.. I know that in the furture I 'm going to want a real digital therm.. so I 'm keeping my eye out for one.. and some real wood.. 

Other things to do ...

Bigger Wheels of the front and aft. 
Refinish or replace the wood handles and shelf
Chimney extension
Digital Probes

Its time to start smoking!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 11, 2009)

Excellent restore job!! I've got some deep rust on the top of my firebox and it's disgusting to me and I need to get rid of it!! Your smoker is a beaut!


----------



## howufiga (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks better than new!


----------



## heathspears (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks nice.

I have a question about the Baking pan you used. that could be used to put water in if a person wanted to to get some moisture in the Meats???

Thanks Heath Spears.


----------



## rookiesmoker18 (Mar 19, 2012)

Lookin Good!!!!!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking good!..........


----------



## moemoe (Mar 13, 2013)

Sir, What did you use to plug all the leaks. My char broil silver smoker leaks everywhere especialy the bottom portion of both the doors.

Moe


----------

